# 455 PTO inop



## geogeiges (Jun 22, 2016)

Looking for wiring diagram for a 455, ser.#M00455C07804. Red light on circuit board does not light.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy geogeiges,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

There are numerous sources of service manuals available on the internet for your tractor. Before buying, you will have to check with the seller if it has a wiring dfiagram. Ebay has both hard copies and CD versions. 

If you will hold a strong light (use a drop light) behind the circuit board, and visually check it from the opposite side, you may be able to spot a crack in the printed circuit. When I find such a crack, I install a jumper wire between the nearest junctions in that particular circuit to recomplete the circuit. 

Another thing to check for is cold solder joints. If you look at the solder connections on the board, they should be shiny. If you spot a dull solder connection, re-solder that connection. 

Good luck.


----------

